#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Data-driven marketing tools to boost your business

## Bhavya

Data-driven marketing is a performance of using data gathered through customer involvements with a website to create marketing decisions such as making relevant products, optimizing the website to match what the website visitors want and them displaying applicable ads and promotions in the future. There are some data-driven marketing tools available in the market. Which help us to gather data from consumers. This list of some data-driven marketing tools.

----------

